# Internet connection problems with Webstar cable modem.



## IndyRex (Dec 17, 2007)

I've been having some incredibly annoying problems with my cable provider's standard Webstar modem recognizing anything but my PC and Xbox 360 to connect online.

Last night I attempted to connect a new PS3 I bought yesterday and every time I tried to log on or configure it, it gave me DNS errors, even after several attempts at powercycling the modem.

I bought a new router today to help remedy my problems, but all it's done so far is made things worse... the router ALSO isn't allowed to log onto the net. It recognizes the modem, it apparently connects to it as a networking device, but it specifically says during the install "network connection not detected".

I've called my ISP and they insist that it's not the modem and haven't helped me whatsoever, I've called Scientific Atlanta and they told me it could be a MAC Filtering issue - I tried to remedy that, but I still got nothing.

I'm extremely frustrated about this.

My modem's a WebStar DPX213
My router's a Trendnet TEW-632BRP


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Let's get one wired connection working first.


Reset the router to factory defaults by holding the reset button down for 15 seconds with power on.


Turn off everything, the modem, router, computer.
Connect the modem to the router's WAN/Internet port.
Connect the computer to one of the router's LAN/Network ports.
Turn on the modem, wait for a steady connect light.
Turn on the router, wait for two minutes.
Boot the computer.

When the computer is completely booted, let's see this.

Start, Run, CMD to open a command prompt:

Type the following command:

*IPCONFIG /ALL*

Right click in the command window and choose *Select All*, then hit *Enter*.
Paste the results in a message here.

If you are on a machine with no network connection, use a floppy, USB disk, or a CD-RW disk to transfer a text file with the information to allow pasting it here.


----------



## IndyRex (Dec 17, 2007)

Odd, I tried that before and it wasn't working... but apparently that helped me get online with it. Regardless...

Microsoft Windows XP [Version 5.1.2600]
(C) Copyright 1985-2001 Microsoft Corp.

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : clon
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Broadcast
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Marvell Yukon 88E8001/8003/8010 PCI
Gigabit Ethernet Controller
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-14-85-BF-04-3C
Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.10.101
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.10.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.10.1
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.10.1
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Sunday, December 16, 2007 10:14:38 P
M
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Sunday, December 23, 2007 10:14:38 P
M

But now, I'm confused as to what I should be doing with my wireless connection. Eitherway, thanks john.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Now you just need to go into the router's web based configuration at address 192.168.10.1 and setup the wireless to your liking.


----------

